# Example why to ensure she's not married



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

A few months ago I noticed a couple who operate a simple internet cafe as one exits my Barangay started major construction to convert their humble one room internet cafe, attached room living quarters into a huge, 3 story beautiful structure. Ten or more workers, material being delivered daily, we estimate 2 million pesos were spent. 

For years they have been poor, struggling. According to neighbors, the woman who spent alot of time chatting with foreigners at her internet cafe met an American online. He came here to visit her for 1 week. Returned to the states and has been sending her wheelbarrels full of cash to build their home so when he retires next year they will live happily ever after. 

Problem is the Filipino husband hid at a neighbors when the American visited and plans to tell the American to leave his wife alone when the American arrives and the wife is in on the scam.

I'm sure many of you have first hand knowlege of this type of scams. I have heard of many throughout the years. This is the most recent one. 

Always ensure the girl is not married or involved in a relationship. Get a CENOMAR, hire a private investigator who will invetigate the girls neighbors, friends to ensure she is actually not married or in a relationship.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

One of the ways, these work is via penfriend magazines not just in the Philippines, but all over. I avoided the Asian ones when I was widowed over 30 years ago. I did write to a Colombian girl and actually went out there. When it became apparent that it was going to be a scam, I dropped her. I met another Colombian girl who was a whole different proposition - we celebrate our 28th wedding anniversary in 10 days!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> One of the ways, these work is via penfriend magazines not just in the Philippines, but all over. I avoided the Asian ones when I was widowed over 30 years ago. I did write to a Colombian girl and actually went out there. When it became apparent that it was going to be a scam, I dropped her. I met another Colombian girl who was a whole different proposition - we celebrate our 28th wedding anniversary in 10 days!


Anything can be very risky especially when the heart is involved. There are good ones here but a lot of gold diggers too. Have to be very careful in any country but when you find the right one the time and caution pays off.

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Asian Spirit said:


> Anything can be very risky especially when the heart is involved. There are good ones here but a lot of gold diggers too. Have to be very careful in any country but *when you find the right one the time and caution pays off*.
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


Thanks for the good wishes.

I can't exactly agree on the time and caution bit. I think that it is a case of "You know." We met 9th December, went out first time on 12th, got engaged 11.30 pm 31st December and married 26th January. The engagement was on my knees in front of 70 people (most of whom I didn't know) at a New Year's party.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Thanks for the good wishes.
> 
> I can't exactly agree on the time and caution bit. I think that it is a case of "You know." We met 9th December, went out first time on 12th, got engaged 11.30 pm 31st December and married 26th January. The engagement was on my knees in front of 70 people (most of whom I didn't know) at a New Year's party.


That really is true too. I had a childhood friend whose parents knew each other two weeks before getting married. They were married 51 years and it took death to separate them.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> That really is true too. I had a childhood friend whose parents knew each other two weeks before getting married. They were married 51 years and it took death to separate them.


Got a laugh about that. Seems as if my parents had a "shotgun wedding" which took place in 1935 when my mom was 17 & dad was 21. Surprisingly, my sister (firstborn & now deceased) was born in 1937, 2 years before me. They only parted when she passed in 1983.

Fred


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

fmartin_gila said:


> Got a laugh about that. Seems as if my parents had a "shotgun wedding" which took place in 1935 when my mom was 17 & dad was 21. Surprisingly, my sister (firstborn & now deceased) was born in 1937, 2 years before me. They only parted when she passed in 1983.
> 
> Fred


A friend of mine got married very quickly after meeting his (now) wife. They have been happily married since then (although are still fairly long so time will tell).

He said 'when you meet the one you just know'. Which sounds very romantic and seems to be the case for the examples given above. But on the other hand, you have to make sure the bride feels the same way and is not just stringing you along.

If you meet your true love when the chips are down and she still loves you that's one thing. If you are a rich tourist or worse yet an internet pen pal, probably better to be more cautious.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Asian Spirit said:


> Anything can be very risky especially when the heart is involved. There are good ones here but a lot of gold diggers too. Have to be very careful in any country but when you find the right one the time and caution pays off.
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


This is a story that is repeated all over Asia not just Philippines. Having spent 8 years in Thailand, it was a daily occurrence.
If I had to go to the trouble of getting a PI etc., then I would just move on!


----------

